
California transit agencies have 21 years to build zero-emissions bus fleets - LinuxBender
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2018/12/california-transit-agencies-have-21-years-to-build-zero-emissions-bus-fleets/
======
toomuchtodo
Disappointing considering it would take less than 3 months of electric bus
production to replace all ~14k busses.

“The numbers are staggering. China had about 99 percent of the 385,000
electric buses on the roads worldwide in 2017, accounting for 17 percent of
the country’s entire fleet. Every five weeks, Chinese cities add 9,500 of the
zero-emissions transporters—the equivalent of London’s entire working fleet,
according Bloomberg New Energy Finance.”

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-04-23/electric-...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-04-23/electric-
buses-are-hurting-the-oil-industry)

[https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2018/04/china-is-adding-a-
lon...](https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2018/04/china-is-adding-a-london-sized-
electric-bus-fleet-every-five-weeks/)

~~~
LinuxBender
My theory would be that this may be a result of imperialistic communism.

China: "Update your bus fleet, or else". "Done."

US: "Update your bus fleet." ...paperwork, bureaucracy, law suits, paperwork,
... 5 years later, rinse, repeat, extend deadline. file suit to get budget to
extend deadline. 5 years later, rinse, repeat. fight labor unions, law suits,
etc.. I'm sure that is even a bit simplified.

------
woodandsteel
Due to falling battery prices, in another 5 years or so electric buses will
cost about the same as diesel ones. Given that they have much lower operating
costs, it is expected that all the transport companies will on their own
switch their purchasing electric buses. Still, it is nice to have the
California government publically set this out as a goal.

The big problem for the US is it is looking like most of those buses will be
built by Chinese companies, and the Trump administration seems to be doing
little to promote EV bus manufacturing in this country.

